

UI Trends - restruct
http://uitrends.com/

======
stingraycharles
Why do people always feel the need to overgeneralize things ?

From [http://uitrends.com/2009/09/03/command-line-interfaces-
dont-...](http://uitrends.com/2009/09/03/command-line-interfaces-dont-call-it-
a-comeback/) :

 _command line interfaces are back again, hiding under the name of search_

No, they are not. Yes, it's also a box in which you type text, hit return and
see results. But a command-line tells a computer to _do_ stuff, a search box
tells a computer (Google) to _retrieve_ stuff. By stating that search engines
are the new commandline, well, it's not as silly as claiming the web is the
new OS, but it's close.

The only reasons I can see why they make these generalizations is either that
they don't understand what a commandline does, or it simply brings them more
attention. I suspect the latter.

~~~
DEinspanjer
I think that they mixed their message a bit, but I believe that the point they
were trying to make about the Google search box is that there are more
commands like "define" and "translate" that are getting integrated into the
search box. The second have of the blog post was about Ubiquity which I
believe most people would certainly define as a CLI.

~~~
xtho
Or just think of keyword searches in firefox. Or bookmarklets etc.

~~~
yosh
All those are power user features though. Most users don't even know they
exist, and why would they, since they aren't very discoverable.

------
slater
seem to have a bit of a chip on their shoulder wrt the iphone:
<http://is.gd/2X6U4>

